# BCS: viši stručni saradnik



## PEPA PRASE

Molim pomoc za prevod engleski jezik: VIŠI STRUČNI SARADNIK


----------



## Brainiac

Pero, ima jedan trik koji ovde može da pomogne 

Nađeš .rs ili .hr web stranu, na našem jeziku, i ako ima opciju da ti prikaže na engleskom, klikneš na "zastavicu", i dobiješ prevod!

Evo šta kaže ovaj sajt:
(na srpskom) http://www.euaudit.com/zaposleni/mladi-revizori/ 
*viši stručni saradnik* (na poslovima revizije) 
*​*(na engleskom) http://www.euaudit.com/en/our-staff/specialists/ 
*senior specialist* in auditing


 (mlađi stručni saradnik - junior staff (?))

(Ako su sajt prevodili stučnjaci, kako bi trebalo)

Evo još jedan primer:
_Viši stručni saradnik za pravne, kadrovske poslove i javne nabavke
Senior HR and public procurement officer_


----------



## PEPA PRASE

Hvala! 

Snasla sam se u medjuvremenu. Prevela sam kao Senior Expert Assistant


----------



## Duya

Pa _expert_je malo prejak prevod za _stručni__, _al' dobro, malo pompeznosti obično ne škodi u tim poslovnim prepiskama, pogotovo ako je s nekim Amerikancima (oni to vole, _store manager _je obično radnik u supermerketu ). 

Ne verujem da postoji neki jedinstven prevod za to, prosto svaka firma "izmišlja" neke nazive za radna mesta. Ovo što je Brainiac navela su česte varijacije na temu.


----------



## Brainiac

Ja sam našla u hrvatskom rečniku stručni saradnik - expert assistant, ali svuda gde stoji "viši" bilo je "major" i verujem da je ovo čist American English. "Senior" me asocira na ono stariji i mlađi referent, kao u _Tesnoj koži_ 

Senior Expert Assistant ima svega 2850 rezultata, mahom naši sajtovi, nema egleskih.... nisam sigurna koliko je ova "titula" dobro skovana....


----------



## VelikiMag

Duya said:


> (oni to vole, _store manager _je obično radnik u supermerketu ).


U kanadskom engleskom, vozač autobusa je _transit operator _


----------



## Duya

Meni je OK ono _specialist_ koje je Brainiac navela. Kad proguglaš npr. junior specialist, dobiješ goomilu pogodaka. Međutim, kad se malo zađe, vidi se da to u raznim kontekstima znači ceo spektar nivoa edukacije, od bazične srednje škole do doktorske disertacije.


----------



## Santanawinds

I wouldn't use the word "specialist" for the English translation of "suradnik", because in Croatian, specialist is used for specialist. Suradnik would be technologist (if applicable, for instance in the sciences and industry), or maybe even associate.

Assistant - hm, sends "less" worthy to me on the corporate ladder!


----------



## Brainiac

Yes, but "stručni saradnik/suradnik" is a specialist - in some professional field. He's not an expert, but he has specialized something, right?

_Viši stručni saradnik za pravne, kadrovske poslove i javne nabavke _ne mora biti tehnolog (ni tehničar,u Srbiji su to oni sa srednjom stručnom školom, ako ne grešim, možda ima fakultet  )


----------



## Santanawinds

As I understand, "stručni suradnik" is not a specialist as far as corporat heirarchy is concerned, rather one that works in a specific field of work which requires some formal education. And that "stručni suradnik" could advance to become a "specijalist", and then later on can advance to become an "ekspert".
But I guess that all depends on where you work!


----------



## Brainiac

Where you work and who you work with 



> al' dobro, malo pompeznosti obično ne škodi u tim poslovnim prepiskama, pogotovo ako je s nekim Amerikancima


----------

